# pictures of 2 of my tanks



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

:nod: nice tings.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

love africans, but they are so messy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice







i had a white molly when i was little. it had such a cool personnality haha rest in peace buddy

although you need to change that gravel in the 40g tank. hurts your eyes but thats just my opinion


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool fish and set up I especially like the cichlids but molly are still cool


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol sorry for late post

Africans messy - yes

No molly's there those are platys and swordtails. My molly died.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The sword tails are Platys huh?
I thought they were mollies for some reason.
Lyretail molly or something like that.

Yeah...change the gravel..haha
Where is your Pygo tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its in my livingroom. Right here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=189783


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

notaverage said:


> The sword tails are Platys huh?
> *I thought they were mollies for some reason.
> Lyretail molly or something like that.*
> 
> ...


thats exactly what i thought aswell :laugh:


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Man you've gotta re size them pics to some full tank shots!,looks nice though.


----------

